# Mad at my parents



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, so last year at our grocery store there was this thing on the back of the receipt you got every time you bought something. You would fill it out and send it to the address, blah blah blah. It was for a 3 day 2 night stay at the Wisconsin Dells Wilderness (a waterpark/hotel). Well, I filled them right out and sent them along and then bang! We win one. It was one of those things where you go "Oh, I'll never win, might as well do it for fun." I've been thinking about it on and off since we won it, like who would take care of the goats? I can't leave them alone that long! 

And that's where my lovely family comes in. My parents are all, "Oh, just give them extra hay and grain before we leave." That's NOT going to work. And now, my mom scheduled it for May 8 9 and 10 (I think). Penny and Willow's first due date is May 14th. I can NOTNOTNOT leave them along for that long!!!!! They are both first timers and Penny is still small-ish. What if something goes wrong? What if one of them needs help? 

Leaving them alone like that is practically begging them to have the babies in a bad circumstance. 

What can I do????? I've very responsible, but I doubt my mom and dad would leave me home to stay with them. I'm freaking out right now.

:GAAH::wallbang::hair:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Time for a petsitter! You can have the sitter have the vet's phone number -- have her call if a goat goes into labor. Hope all goes well, Tayet, I'm sorry about this.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Geeze, I wish I were close. I'd gladly care for and update you on your girls and ask nothing in return but a favor down the line. There must be someone who knows goats that would help out.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, I agree with Goathiker. Is there someone nearby that is good with goats? If they are not someone you know well, it might be a good opportunity to make friends!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

The only person I can think of is the lady I babysit for and her mom. The live together and her mom has three horses and a Alpine wether, Al. I don't know if they'd be able to do it though. I'd have to ask, but they're like my extended family, so hopefully they will! 

I'm just mad my mom didn't think of it, because I've been talking about how they are getting so close everyday, right in front of her, or with her. And I've told her the due dates multiple times.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Is there anyone on here that lives close to you? I'm sure a fellow goat spot member would love to help out! You shouldn't have to stay home by yourself, you're just as much a part of the family as you mom, dad, and sibilings. You should get the same opportunity to go as them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That exact thing happened to me last month! Okay, not exact. We had a very young 10 month old doe with a surprise pregnancy.

My mom scheduled for us to go OUT OF THE STATE 2 days before her first estimated due date. GAH! 

Well, we went anyway and everything turned out just fine. She did not have babies.

Now, if she were to have a full udder, ligaments gone, goo, and stuff like that, of course I would not have gone. BUT, she didn't.

 If I lived close I would be over everyday to take care of your babies! I suppose you just need to ask your friends about it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That sucks that they aren't more understanding of your situation. I suggest you find a trustworthy friend or pet sitter asap  Hopefully even somebody on this forum can help you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sure your parents aren't doing this to upset you. Maybe it's the best weekend for them to be able to plan this trip?
Parents do silly things, I know! Sometimes you don't understand until you become a parent lol

With that said...
Ask the people you babysit for if they can check in on them and give you updates. Maybe you can babysit in exchange for them checking in on the girls?

We have a doe due on Saturday and I am gone all day Thurs-Sun. I'm a stay at home mom and try to plan kiddings around my 'down time' when I am not doing horse related stuff. But this wasn't planned lol So on top of everything we have going on, I have to worry about her <first timer too>. 
My husband is home during the day but he sleeps since he works nights, lol.
So, I asked my neighbor if she could peek out at her off and on through the day, and she gladly said she would. In fact, I think she was very very happy about it


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

In the aftermath of the fire, the farm is an utter MESS. My goat setup is not that great and it's hard to take care of the goats if you don't do it the way I do it. Because, as you all know, goats are stubborn when they don't want to do something! 

We don't even have an area for the girls to kid. We were planning a pallet barn right after the fire, but so far, we have like, 8 pallets. That's not enough! 

I do have two rolls of chain link fence I'm going to set up for a new yard, which will make things easier.

The buck is acting like a lunatic lately, getting more aggressive and temperamental. I got a small Pygmy buck so he would be easy to handle! Not a buck that wants to headbutt me all the time! So you guys are the first to know this, but I am considering selling him, because he's such a pill and he needs to go to a farm where he can have a buck friends to chill with. 

:shrug::wallbang::GAAH:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The buck friends will help ... sometimes goats become aggressive if they have no one to play with :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is the buck in with the does? If so he needs to taken out,.

I agree, see if someone will come and watch them for you.

Somewhat same thing happened to me. my son announced he was getting married. Great I am happy for him. But then he said when,  really, you know that is when my goats start to kid. January. well I got on the phone right away and  Well, I got someone to come stay at my place at night and of course two kidded while I was gone and so was he, but all was well.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Terry is with the two pregnant does. I don't have anywhere else to put him right now. I know it's not good to keep him in with them, but I don't really have a choice right now. 
But I figure in with the two girls who I know are pregnant is better then him being with the Quinoa (his baby) and her mom who I don't want bred again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would do something to get him away from them. The closer they get to kid their hormones will change and the buck will start to butt at them and mount them. It can cause them babies to be killed. Can you put the new mom and her baby in with the does and him in another pen? I just hate to see something happen.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I was thinking about putting all the does in the big pen, but Penny and Willow are so mean to the baby, and two years ago, some moms killed babies by headbutting them, so I worry too much. But I figure Quinoa is old enough to know to run away from them. 

I also have plans for making a new pen for Terry/one of the girls. I'll be messing around out there tomorrow.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, so today I put Quinoa and Uhura in the big pen with Penny and Willow. I put them together at around 12:00 and let them out again to see how they were doing, Penny and Willow had big ruffs of fur all up their backs, but whatever! Quinoa was fine  which I'm very happy about! 

Terry is still being a crazy buck. I put him in the pen Uhura and Quinoa were sharing, but he headbutted the door open!! So I put a big metal barrel in front of it, and he hasn't gotten out yet. *fingers crossed* But still very GRRR inducing. 

Here's to hoping to get a new pen figured out soon!


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

We ought to start a goat sitting thread on here where we can connect each for trips and such


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

goatmama36 said:


> We ought to start a goat sitting thread on here where we can connect each for trips and such


Love this idea!!!


----------



## BitterFarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Me too. Good idea.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatmama36 said:


> We ought to start a goat sitting thread on here where we can connect each for trips and such


That's a great idea! I got North Carolina... well part of it anyway


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Going to sound weird but have you looked at care.com?

They have pet sitters on their and should have people experienced with goats, you can search it!!


----------

